# Taylor - in the snow.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is some pictures of Taylor - My german shepherd, who is now 9 and a half months old.

He loves the snow - Abit like his mummy    

So here are the pics. Hope ya like 



















My garden;









































































Looking a man - with his little, you know what out!  :lol::lol:
































































Playing lmao



















Did I just fart? :sosp::sosp: :lol: :lol:



















I edited these;


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful dog...great pics. Lucky you


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw thanks


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Stunning dog  wish we had some snow :-(


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Poor thing, throwing snowballs on his nose when he cant throw one back:hand:The pictures of him are lovely


----------



## bonzy (Dec 30, 2008)

taylor, you are gorgeous!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics - love his snowy nose


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Aww he is really gorgeous! I'm jealous. I want him.


----------



## stef09 (Jan 6, 2009)

He is luvly!! Really lovely!! Good pics! Hope you enjoy many more winters to come xx


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

aww so cute, think some one loves there doggie alot with the amount of photos x lol


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

nice pics lovely shepperd i bet your proud of him is he well behaved


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

great pics, he is one hansom boy!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

now that is a pretty dog,awh! love the pictures they were amazing!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

the pictures are awesome! :thumbup:
Ur taylor is just gorgeous and he looks so much like cobi! 
I wish we could have some snow here, im sure the dogs would love it!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww Karen just seen piccys of Taylor lovly boy!...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes very Handsome, love the pics with the snow on his nose!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is very noble looking


----------



## lilboo1992 (Jan 9, 2009)

aww hes lovely looks so cute in the snow hope he had fun lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Taylor is Gorgeous! lovely picturesxx


----------

